# Can this plow work



## tecy (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello all, im a little confused and maybe you could help me .At present i have a 7'6 fisher LD plow on my dakota and i just bought a 2004 Sarah i want to put the plow on my jeep but when i do the e match it says i can only install a homesteader i know the reasoning for this is my axel is 2200 instead of 2500 my question is could i still install the plow anyway ? In 2010 i had a Myers TMP 7.0 on a 97 TJ that was 424 lbs with the 2200 and had no problem and if i'm right after reading all the posts the SD is the old LD and that weights 487LBS i can't see that making much of a difference or will it ?
Thanks Terry


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Plowmeister has a 7'6'' Boss V and a 7'6'' Fisher HD on his Jeeps. Air shocks, lead bumpers. You'd be OK if you had air shocks as the 2500 lb FGAWR is the 2200 with MOPAR air shocks


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

I have a 7' plow on my Cherokee. It's an older Meyer for 1/2 ton pickups. It's a touch too heavy for the truck, but it works well. I try to minimize sharp turning and when on dry pavement (or highway), I keep it in 2wd whenever I can. I try to minimize driveline wear.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

How much you going to use the plow? Just your drive ... get a Jeep mount for Fisher and put it on (make sure the jeep mount mount will fit the plow mount) add counter weight.

for more plowing add air shocks and more counter weight.

Fisher mount #7163-1

Air shocks #Front MA 763
Rear MA 765


----------



## tecy (Sep 1, 2012)

I only do my drive and the lady next door but i think i'll still add the air shocks.
Wish i'd have know about the shocks years ago would have saved hundreds guy at the jeep shop sold me 2' lift springs and shocks for my last jeep.

Thank you 
Terry


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Air shocks work, but when the xj came out in 84, you could get air bags, that were installed inside of the coil springs. I think Meyer made a plow for the xj back then.


----------



## tasbm5 (Oct 7, 2008)

Well just an update with hopefully one last question and then I can upload pics. Installed my new mount and all my wiring everything went well except my old light harness would not work. No big thanks to a good friend in the industry. My question is in my neck of the woods 
I could not get air shock so I had to go with Timbrens and was wondering if I put 2" coil spacers on should I or do i still need to use the Timbrens ?

Thanks Terry


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You dont have an auto parts store "in your neck of the woods" or mail service? NAPA, ADAP. Autozone ALL have the shocks or can get them or can cross refrence them to manro or gabrial and get them.

Just puting in spacer blocks does NOT help the front end carry the extra weight. it just raises the front up.


----------



## tasbm5 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have lots of auto parts stores were I live but as I said I could not get air shocks were I live so I bought timbrens . So I guess my real question will the timbrens work with coil spacers ?


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

tecy;1616030 said:


> Hello all, im a little confused and maybe you could help me .At present i have a 7'6 fisher LD plow on my dakota and i just bought a 2004 Sarah i want to put the plow on my jeep but when i do the e match it says i can only install a homesteader i know the reasoning for this is my axel is 2200 instead of 2500 my question is could i still install the plow anyway ? In 2010 i had a Myers TMP 7.0 on a 97 TJ that was 424 lbs with the 2200 and had no problem and if i'm right after reading all the posts the SD is the old LD and that weights 487LBS i can't see that making much of a difference or will it ?
> Thanks Terry


I've got the SD on my 04, and it works great. I have airshocks, and a little ballast weight in the back. I do my drivway and a few friends and love the setup.


----------

